# I really want it this time..



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 9, 2007)

AHHH...I've been fighting this war with chubbiness for almost all my life now and Im so sick of it...
Where my drastic weight started was when I met my boyfriend. I started eating dinners at his house ALL the time, and it was constant bread, pasta...cheese...the works! I noticed that when i cut down on the dinners there, I lost a pound or two and luckily he adjusted his family's habits and lost weight himself. 

I'm 5ft1 and I weigh NOW 136 (in the mornings
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

I joined a gym a couple of years ago and was doing well with toning but there was a death in the family and I just stopped going, then school started and I just couldnt find the time for it so I ended my membership.

Then this past Christmas (when I weighed about 146), I joined a smaller gym in my area and was doing well...until the GYM CLOSED DOWN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had lost about 10lbs between Jan-June with better eating habits and the new routine I was just given before the gym closed. I did see a nutritionist for a month, it was offered through my work but I quit so I was no longer entitled to her services. Between the 2 visits I had with her, I had lost 4lbs in 2 weeks and was doing well. 

I have the resources I need, in terms of what I should be eating and when but my BIGGEST problem is sticking to a meal plan. I'm very bad with routines and sticking with plans, even though I know its for the best. I just can't stick to it and I dont know what to do with myself...UGHHH

So I had been gym-less for a month until TODAY!!! I joined again and this time I just really want to focus and get this done!!! I want to get into the mentality and make fitness my lifestyle..

I found that while I was not exercising, I was eating horribly...it doesn't help at all that my parents own a donut shop where I'm working to help them out.  I work alone and coincidentally on the shifts where new donuts are brought in...nice hot new donuts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My problem was that I keep snacking...muffins, cookies, donuts, croissants....I CANT STOP!!! 

My biggest problem is my midsection, its where most of my fat is. I have ok thighs and arms but my stomach is just a sack hanging off my body, I feel like I wear those fake-pregnant suits all day, everyday. 

I admit that I did get lazy now and then at the gym and there is no excuse for that but I do hope that this time around, there is no room for excuses or reasons to sit back and wait for magic to appear. 

Today is the day~ I really want to lose weight and be around 120...

So here's to a new journey that I hope will become successful and eventually inspirational.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck to you! I've been on a fitness/diet programme now for 3 weeks and am already seeing results. Eventually you do just decide, no more! Then you just get on with it. I'm sure you can do it. 

I do weight watchers, which I love as I can have anything I want to eat, as long as I keep tabs on my points. So far I have lost 5lbs in 3 weeks, and I've not felt hungry or deprived. Going to the weekly weigh-in is motivation for me as it's getting on the scales in front of someone! 

I've also started running - I live in the middle of nowhere and it takes forever to get to a gym so I just go out by myself 3 times a week. I don't go very far yet (only about a mile ha ha) but i can feel improvements in my strength and stamina already. 

I've found it's best not to concentrate on weight, but to concentrate on becoming healthy and strong instead. If you're exercising and eating well then weight loss is almost guaranteed - I would consider it a bonus on top of toned muscles, increased fitness levels and a sense of wellbeing. 

Good luck! Keep us informed of your progress


----------



## Lissa (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh but remember muscle weighs more than fat so go by how your clothes fit rather than the scales


----------



## KAIA (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck girl!  Keep posting, so we can know how are you doing!!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Aug 15, 2007)

GOOD NEWS.

I just measured myself this morning and founds some pleasant results~!

July 24th 
*Waist*: 30.5in
*Belly Button*: 36in
*The fat roll under the belly button*: 36.5 in
*Thighs*: 21in

August 15 
*Waist*: 30 in
*Belly Button*: 34in
*The fat roll under the belly button*: 35 3/4 in
*Thighs*: 20in

Right now I'm just working out as often as I can, going to Pilates/Yoga/Yogalates...looking into body sculpting classes...
I take Whey protein when I can after workouts and did a drastic change on my soda and juice intake. I drink mostly water now, but a cup of OJ now and then for breakfast. 

WOooT! HOWEVER, I'm still finding myself eating a lot of sugary crap each day! I can not stay away from sweets and its really really bad. The other day I gave up to a freshly made Apple Fritter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ugggh I got so mad after I ate it !!! 

I havent been watching my diet as close as I should. I just dont have self control...how does one even gain or learn or train to that?


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm back~
Its been a while and I've gained some weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I lost some weight before I went to Cuba in December so I was about 135 then.
When I was there, it was all you can eat and who knows what nutritional value there is in the food...but I was in the mentality that I was on vacay so WHO CARES!

Now I CARE.

I'm back up to 143lbs and I feel heavier than ever. I have a hard time finding the time to push myself to do some cardio since school has been driving me crazy but I think its just a mental excuse too. I havent measured myself (simply because I'm scared to) but I do know that my clothes fit much tighter and I feel as unattractive as I can possibly feel. I dont even shop for clothes anymore--its become a fear! uggghh.

Anyway I want to really start again. Find the time to go to the gym and stop eating like crazy~ I tried to give up potatoes for Lent and lasted 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm horrible at self-control.

So here goes!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 10, 2008)

good luck hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like you said.. youve gone back up, just start again and keep going.
theres no point in going to the gym.. then once youce put on a lil weight STOP because thats just giving up, and you're so much better than that.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks!

I am still pretty terrible because I have yet to step foot in the gym!

At the coffee shop my parents own, there is this customer that my mom has known for 5 years now and she apparently loss so much weight, she's about half the person she was.

She started talking to me about her new lifestyle...she used ISAGENIX after a nutritionist mentioned it to her and it changed her life. its a natural detox and it's quite expensive at first because of membership fees, the starter kit is about double the maintenance kit. 

Anyway, she spoke to me a couple of times already and I am interested in giving it a try. All it is is replacing 2 meals with shakes, and doing 4 cleanses a month. It apparently works on detoxing your whole body, balancing all sorts of bodily things lol 

Have any of you tried this? or heard anything? Obviously all she had to tell me was good things...oh and she is selling it herself now because she supports it all that much.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

I finally forced my butt into the gym yesterday!!!! I didn't push myself and I didn't have that much time so I was on the treadmill speedwalking for 30 minutes! I'm proud that I actually went! lol 

I came up with a negotiation with the boyfriend. For every 5lbs I lose, he will add 10 dollars to a MAC gift card...and I can have it once I reach my goal weight!!!!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Mar 1, 2008)

OKAY!
Today is day #1 of my 30 day cleansing program. It went well. The shakes tasted better than expected and were filling!
I hope to head to the gym tomorrow and do some light cardio for 45 mins or so just to get myself started again. 

Here are my current measurements for future comparisons! 
* in inches 

Neck: 14
Upper Arm (L): 10 3/4
Upper Arm (R): 10 3/4
Chest/Bust: 38
Diaphragm: 32
Waist: 33
Abdomen: 37
Buttocks: 38
Upper Thigh (L): 21.5
Upper Thigh (R): 22
Calf (L): 14.5
Calf (R): 14.5
Upper Knee (L): 15
Upper Knee (R): 15

*TOTAL*: 316
*Current Weight*: 144lbs

My first cleanse day will be this Sunday March 2nd. I hear its suppose to be pretty tough to get through...but hopefully I'll tough it out


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Mar 2, 2008)

Today is my cleanse day. I took my 1st out of 4 cleansing drinks...it tastes just like pineapple juice so I'm pretty happy that nothing tastes horrible. I dont feel hungry even though I'm filling up on shakes, so its kind of funny that I don't feel like I'm doing it right (since I don't feel deprived) haha. Anyway I am definitely going to try and hit the gym tomorrow. I couldn't go yesterday because I'm still getting over a cold. 

So I'm suppose to measure myself tonight. I'll update if there are changes. 

Anyway, I just wanted to share that I had to face my will power a couple of times yesterday. I went out for lunch with my sister who had a whole quarter chicken dinner, fries and pop and bread and everything. All I had was a tiny piece of fry. I wasn't thinking, it was just instinct when the food got to the table. Otherwise, I didn't feel like cheating at all. Then that night I went out to a bar with my boyfriend and his pals who ordered a whole "mexican fiesta" nacho dish that looked delicious. I just had 2 pieces of tomato and a piece of lettuce...so I didnt break that either! I just didn't feel the urge to eat it all up...maybe its the shakes or maybe its the fact I put a lot of my money into this lol but its working. 

I expect any weightloss this week to be due to water weight because I'm drinking a lot. If i dont drink water, I start getting headaches but they disappear once I have a glass. Doesn't matter to me! As long as the numbers start going down!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Mar 10, 2008)

As of today (11 days into my 30 day program):

Neck: 13.25
Upper Arm (L): 10.5
Upper Arm (R): 10.5
Chest/Bust: 37
Diaphragm: 30.25
Waist: 30.5
Abdomen: 36
Buttocks: 37.5
Upper Thigh (L): 20.75
Upper Thigh (R): 20.75
Calf (L): 14.25
Calf (R): 14.25
Upper Knee (L): 14
Upper Knee (R): 14

*TOTAL*: 303.5
*Current Weight*: 137lbs
_
TOTAL INCHES LOST TO DATE: 12.5
TOTAL POUNDS LOST TO DATE: 7

_This was all done with a few days of moderate exercise. I know I should totally be going more but its papers and exam time so I haven't really found the time to go. Plus I work and go to class but I know i should put at least 30 mins aside to do some cardio...!! After seeing these results though I have felt a little bit more motivated to go and work out. 

I am quite surprised at how easy this program is. I don't get hungry and I don't crave junk at all. Now and get I get bummed out that I can't eat the same stuff that everyone else is eating around me. That part is tough but I get through it and I think about my end goal...the junk food doesn't seem worth it after. 

Anyway, I hope to update more later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Can't believe I am sharing this but here goes....


----------



## Ciara (Mar 16, 2008)

keep up the great work.
im very interested in seeing your results with this new program.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 3, 2008)

OkAY! I have definitely been behind on my program recording.

I don't have much time but I'll do a quick update~ I have lost more inches but I will list those later. I havent weighed myself yet because our scale is packed up somewhere since we just moved. 

I'm feeling pretty good. I got a couple of "did you lose weight?" comments and my clothes are definitely fitting better! I'm about 10lbs away from my real goal ~ I probably won't continue with the detox program, it was a nice kick start and all but not very affordable for me. So I do plan on just eating well and exercising after I'm done all my exams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will post pics later!
BTW, my waist is now at 29.25 and my abdomen is at 35 (the most important part imo lol)


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 7, 2008)

that's awesome, keep up the great work!


----------

